# New here & gotta question



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

Okay, I'm new to this site and first off wanted to say hi to everyone, And introduce myself. I'm 18 and drive a stock 2000 sentra se. I use to be big into racing and faded away from the scene when my life got busy with school and work. But, now I'm ready to get back into racing and cars. especially now that I have the $ I never use too. 

I have a question for everyone- I was thinking about trading in my car for a different one, but realized I do actually like my car and with a few mods I could like it better. So my question to you is-would it be worth fixing up my car, or should I trade it in? Cause if fixing it up is gonna be a total wase of $ I would rather trade it in. So what does everyone think?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

2000 SE contains the SR20.........one of the best stock engines in terms of response to boost 


go over to www.b15sentra.net it's better suited to you, and there's a LOT more information on there about your car.

Whatever any spec V owner says here on this board or any other, KEEP the 2000 SE, it's a great car. Very reliable, and if you do invest a few grand into it for turbo........you'll fall in love with the results!


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

SR20 is a good engine to work with. There's plenty of companies that make everything you need to make your car into anything you want.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Sexyracergrl said:


> *Okay, I'm new to this site and first off wanted to say hi to everyone, And introduce myself. I'm 18 and drive a stock 2000 sentra se. I use to be big into racing and faded away from the scene when my life got busy with school and work. But, now I'm ready to get back into racing and cars. especially now that I have the $ I never use too.
> 
> I have a question for everyone- I was thinking about trading in my car for a different one, but realized I do actually like my car and with a few mods I could like it better. So my question to you is-would it be worth fixing up my car, or should I trade it in? Cause if fixing it up is gonna be a total wase of $ I would rather trade it in. So what does everyone think? *


I like what Mike told ya, but what are you ultimate goals for your ride? Skies the limit, you know what I'm saying? Drop me a PM or visit www.b15sentra.net and look around. We can help you get to where you want to go as far as performance.


----------

